# sperm donor from FSD



## lonelygal (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, I am currently looking for a sperm donor on FSD but finding it hard to tell who is a decent guy !
I was wondering if anyone here has had any recent successes with a donor on from the site and in particular someone from the Cheshire or Lancashire area.
Thanks


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

My partner and I found our donor on FSDW. He is a really lovely man. We were extremely careful and took ages before we met him and vetted quite a few others before we did so.
We might have been lucky, he is really a dream donor! haha
He has the right kind of attitude towards being a donor and is easy about contact in the future. He leaves decisions up to us and was happy to sign a contract.

He is probably the kind of guy I would want to be the father of my child if I was in a straight relationship.

Still waiting for the BFP and using IUI at hospital now (was doing self AI for about a year with no luck). I am two days late and am feeling a little hopeful, but realise the odds considering my age.

Go for it, but be careful who you meet and talk it through by email first and trust your instincts.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

I should add, you might need to be a little more flexible about where you donor comes from - it is unlikely you will find someone you like who lives in the same area as you - it's possible, but be prepared to travel or to pay for the donor's travel expenses. 
While we were doing AI, we used to fly our donor over to England (in UK though) and then pay for a reasonably priced hotel for a couple of nights in London. It wasn't cheap, but seemed fine considering we like him so much. 
We are now paying a similar amount the the hospital for the IUI treatment anyway.


----------

